# Hook wire plaster install method help me pl



## mr marble (Nov 3, 2010)

I have done machanical marble install method need to know about hook wire method Ty for your help


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hook wire? Do you mean lath?


----------



## mr marble (Nov 3, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Hook wire? Do you mean lath?


It's ok I got the info I needed angus Ty , it is a method I have done many years ago it is for hanging large marble or granite slab for wall application using a hooked and bent wire tapcon or screws to the substrate also using globs of thinset or a fast setting plaster modified the slabs are one inch thick 42"x42"


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

mr marble said:


> It's ok I got the info I needed angus Ty , it is a method I have done many years ago it is for hanging large marble or granite slab for wall application using a hooked and bent wire tapcon or screws to the substrate also using globs of thinset or a fast setting plaster modified the slabs are one inch thick 42"x42"


Share the info....

I was chatting with a stone mason the other night and he was describing the process of installing large format stone on exterior facades...

Sounds like hard work to do day in and day out...


----------



## mr marble (Nov 3, 2010)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Share the info....
> 
> I was chatting with a stone mason the other night and he was describing the process of installing large format stone on exterior facades...
> 
> Sounds like hard work to do day in and day out...


Yes it is hard but it pays the mortgage , there are many methods, for outdoor use , machanical system works the best , but I'm talking big slab really tall buildings , I'm currently doing jobs downtown core Toronto Canada and yes union all the way here , I have been honing skills for over 21 years, it seems the more I learn , I forget just as much lmfao , cheers and Ty for reading . What info do you need me to share ? I posted basics on hook wire and plaster method , need to know more let me know, I am working on getting pics posted to give a better understanding , Ty again ......


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*Would love to see some pictures up close*

Do you drill into each piece and then pin the wire to the wall?

Is the wire Galvanized? Stainless?

When I have done some brick work I have used Stainless strap tie and some nice wafer head screws...

I've never build a brick wall over 8' and never outside.

I told this mason I would give him a day as his "FNG" to thief some of his skills and watch the process up close. I would love to learn how to face the stone nicer and learn more the proper strike blows I see you stone boys use.

My mason moved away and I have stopped taking stone and brick jobs this last few years.

The new "BAD BOYS" are young soldiers and strong as bulls. With their backs a nice stone job would not be so bad. 

I have the boys trenching in West Vancouver this week... I'll get them ready for some heavy lifting.


----------



## mr marble (Nov 3, 2010)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Do you drill into each piece and then pin the wire to the wall?
> 
> Is the wire Galvanized? Stainless?
> 
> ...


Yeas each piece is drilled on the edge both corners 4 inches in top and bottom of slab, then the wire comes in a roll it's a stainless wire, it is bent by hand Ina funky but specific manner,that's the trick , you skim the wall In the areas only where blobing thinset or plaster, level and plum piece of marble drop the bent wire in the holes , take note the wire was cut to length wen plumbing the piece, screw the wire to the wall, start packing in the thinset where the wires are, keep in mind this method leaves 30 to 70 mm breeze way behind the back of the slab, reason for this is to allow any type of moisture to dissipate naturally behind the stone, one more thing is this application allows for movement witch is the whole idea for this application 10 mm spacers for joints, you can calk or grout the joints, calking is preferred , there will be movement after time and we all know how grout stands up to that lol, it doesn't ! But some like to use it for some reason unknown to mr marble !! Any moe questions plz ask be happy
to help you understand better it's been used for longer then I have been installing jut to give you idea of it's effectiveness on the job over longevity for the stone to last without cracking changing or changing appearance of the stone !!


----------

